# Applications Références



## Vigorex (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

On voit sur internet plusieurs tas de classements concernants les "Apps indispensables". Indispensable dépendant grandement de chacun, je me demandais si il existant un classement de la "meilleure app par application"?

Si ce n'était pas le cas, serait-il possible d'en créer un nous-même, qui servirait à aiguiller les nouveaux utilisateurs et informer des nouveautés/apps à ne pas manquer les utilisateurs existants?

Exemple:
- Information : Flipboard
- Gestionnaire de notes : Evernote
- Navigateur internet : -
- Lecteur de vidéo : - 
- Amélioration calcul mental : - 
- Amélioration vitesse de lecture : -
- Etc.

Une liste de quelques dizaines d'applications, avec une app référence par grande fonction.

Des intéressés?


----------

